# Dropsy..now what?



## LadyJ (Mar 24, 2005)

My Betta stopped eating almost a wek ago. I wasn't overly concerned at first because everything else appeared fine and I knew it was cold one night because someone left the window open! I have had him at work since I go thim 2 years ago and he lives in a vase with a live plant. Yesterday, I finally saw his scales starting to protrude and knew I was dealing with dropsy as a secondary, more than likely from the cold. I added 1/5th of 1/8th of a teasponn os Epson Salts (although, do they go bad if they are old?), but he is worse this morning. HELP?!?!?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sorry to say but in nearly all cases when dropsy has resulted in the "pineconing" effect (raised scales), your fish is too far gone. Just try to keep him as comfortable as possible. Some believe in euthanasia at this point.


----------



## LadyJ (Mar 24, 2005)

But what is the best way for euthinasia? I don't think flushing is the answer, but is freezing really any better? He is not at the stage of "standing" up, but still has moments where he is trying to swim. I just want him to be comfy because I do believe it is fatal. Could it have been caused strictly from the cold?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

when we think about euthinasia, we never think about flushing. it is not an option. yes, we talking about freezing. get a bucket of ice and the fish will go to sleep fast.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I find that clove oil works well. If I am culling I feed to a friends Oscar. Painless.


----------

